# All 4 albino corries died at the same time?



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

I think there's something wrong with my tank, I haven't changed anything in today, I just feed them I don't have any equipment to check the nitrate/ammonia/PH level, but my molies seem to be fine. I don't have another tank to put them in, nor do I have any more filters. I don't know if it's safe to leave them in the tank. One of my corries is bloody were the gills would be on a non air breathing fish. All of their bellies are bloated and they're upside down in the gravel.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get the dead fish out of the tank. 

How long has the tank had fish in it? Get proper testing supplies to test your water.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Get the dead fish out of the tank.
> 
> How long has the tank had fish in it? Get proper testing supplies to test your water.


+1

Also do a 50% water change with dechlorinated water. If the the tank was not cycled that will be your problem otherwise check your heater is working, corries are sensitive to too much heat.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

make quick a water change, check water temperature... do you have co2 system? if you said the all 4 daid in the same time this look like some poison or intoxication.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cories are not an air breathing fish. Some people will assume this because they will take a quick shot to the top and gulp some air.

Sounds to me like ammonia or nitrite poison. You need to do a water change with dechlorinated water and get some test kits.

How long has the tank been running?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Weekly water changes does miracles.*


----------



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

I found out what was wrong on later on that night, I must've moved the heater dial when I was screwing the hood lamp back on.....*frown The water was probably over 100 degrees F, I had no way to check because it was too high to register on the thermometer. My mollies, platties, and shrimp survived, I guess they're heat tolerant and don't mind hot water.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Poor cories! Yeah cories do prefer a bit lower than 100 degrees ;3 Make sure to keep your heater at around 80, and you should be fine.


----------

